# Physical Therapy for Goat?



## Long Last Farm (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, we have a 6 month old weather who had been extremely extremely sick, high worm load, cocci, not eating or drinking well.  Long story short, we got the vet out to take a look at him, got him wormed, treated for Cooci, etc. he was really hanging on by a thread, but is now much better,eating, drinking, normal poop, etc.  Except: He was so weak, he could not stand.  With the treatment he can now stand if you help him up.  He can only stand for about 5-8 minutes, then his legs give out. His back legs are much stronger than his front. He almost tries to
'walk' on his front "knees".  Any ideas on how to help him strengthen them?  Goat Physical therapy? What about Ace bandages or splints?  He is a real fighter, and we would hate to see him improve so much, but not regain all his strength.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 24, 2015)

You have really been through it with the little guy! Keep doing what you are doing, take it slowly and don't push him to hard. What does your vet think is the best way to go about this? 

Sounds like he is on the upswing! I think you can get him back on his feet  

If you have time you should read this story. The doe was attacked by some dogs and what this lady went thru for this doe is heart touching! 
http://www.humbugfarm.com/wasabi.html


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Dec 7, 2015)

We had a doe go down with cocci and after she got better still couldn't stand. Took 3-4 weeks of my daughter giving her physical therapy before we could put her back with the herd. Stretches were very important in her front legs because they were too tight for her to be able to easily straighten them. We used a towel around her to help her stand and walk until she got stronger. Our vet had said we could try but that she didn't think it would work. She was happy to hear our results and was able to suggest the same thing for someone who had a heifer who had gone down.


----------

